# Stolen: Bianchi Via Nirone Liquigas



## redjedi (18 Jun 2009)

Stolen from Angel on Wednesday night.







It has scratches on both levers and one Mavic and one Ambrosio wheel.

I'll probably check out Brick Lane on Sunday but I won't be holding my breath.

Frame number available if anyone happens upon it.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2009)

This is a terrible thing...sorry to hear it Luke. Of course - I'll be looking out. Awful.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jun 2009)

my deepest sympathies, I was admiring it probably minutes before it went


----------



## MacB (18 Jun 2009)

ah shoot, Luke, that is just plain bad, hope you're sorted for insurance etc. If not I'm sure we can cobble something together.....Al


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2009)

f***ing hell Luke, sorry to hear about this mate


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2009)

Bugger...........


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2009)

oh mate. Will keep an eye out for it. Anyone been down Brick Lane way?


----------



## yenrod (22 Jun 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss !


----------



## redjedi (23 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> oh mate. Will keep an eye out for it. Anyone been down Brick Lane way?



I did consider going to Brick Lane, but apart from not being up early enough, I think it would be too distictive to sell it in public. 
More likely sold down the pub or taken further afield.


----------

